# Shop fabricated slot mortiser



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Demonstration video (9 minutes) -- 




Three fabrication videos (about 30 minutes total):















PDF and sketch up plans: slot mortiser plan ? shop built


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's well done..


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang good job. With a machine like that, I think even I could do mortise and tenon joinery. My previous attempts failed miserably. ;-(


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a very well thought out machine. Only as complicated as it absolutely needed to be.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, he had me at "fast setup".


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Ray. That's a keeper.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Great job, Ray. I'm definitely adding this to the "to-do" list. Thanks for publishing and sharing the drawings.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

It doesn't look like the OP is the guy who made it, Ryan vs Ray.

Been studying the design and find it pretty compelling both in it's simplicity and usability. On my list. Not sure I agree with his use of drawer slides, seems like there would be a lot of slop. I think waxed hardwood slides will work just as well - maybe dovetails to prevent lifting. Note that Ryan uses his mortiser to make a really nice KerkMaker . I spent way too much time last night pouring over his stuff. Lots of great WW thinking there. His design and build docs/videos set a high bar for quality and clarity. Also, I appreciate that Ryan isn't trying to milk a few bucks out of it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ray's profile says he is 69. The guy in the video is a very well kept 69 year old if they are the one and same!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I will have to watch all the videos still my first impression is that this is well set out and made, adding glue to joints gives fantastic strength so I am not sure why he did not use any. You really need a lot of work to justify making a jig like this, if you do have the work for it then this one looks like it is worthy of making. N


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Colleagues: that is not my build or design.


----------



## kbwoodworker (Dec 31, 2016)

*Webside inoperable. Request for plans.*

Hi.
I'm interested in building this slot mortiser by Ryan (Shopbuilt), but the website doesn't work anymore. It just redirects from www to ww1 dot shopbuilt dot org
This page is commercial or perhaps a scammer page and my browser warns me not to click on it. I've tried it on three different machines, so it's not a virus on my computer.

If anyone has a copy of these plans, I'd appreciate it. Since he didn't charge for it, I'm not trying to get around paying him for it.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I get the same Thing. I to would like a set of the plans.


----------



## kbwoodworker (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok, I found the plans on archive dot org (wayback Machine). search there using the shopbuilt web address. Then click the link to the archived shopbuilt dot org webpage I chose January 9 2018. Click on plans and you'll see the pdf and sketchup files under slot mortiser. Here's the link, but not sure if it will go through because I have a new account.

Shopbuilt Products! ? shop built

Looks like it went through. Now to build it, after Christmas presents are built.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## kbwoodworker (Dec 31, 2016)

*Slightly better link*

Here's a better link, not so much clicking around. You have to scroll down. I wasn't sure if I could post links when I did that one, and it was shorter to write out.

slot mortiser plan ? shop built

He still has 5 videos on youtube. One with the older version. Three build videos with a newer version, and a follow up after a year, making some recommendations for improvements. I've watched them all and plan to watch them again when I do the build. 

Just ordered birch ply from Woodcraft, using their $10 off coupon with free shipping. It cost me about $35 for the baltic birch ply. Trying to buy it locally it was about $80 for a scrap about the same size. I got two 24" x 30" from Woodcraft. That looks like it will just fit, maybe have to use a few other small ply scraps I have. Hope I have it figured right, holiday rush and I wanted to use the coupon.


----------

